# Hope after chemical preg



## Hopestar (May 15, 2009)

Hi girls,

Ive had one icsi cycle and one FET,they both resulted in chem pregnancies. I am really in need of some success stories in this situation,
Thanks.
Hopestar


----------



## winniemcgoo (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi Hopestar, Not been on here a while but just wanted to offer support and a big  ! Sorry you are feeling low..stay positive and think positive hun. x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I got a bfp after a chem pg hun - i had 3 cycles initially, 1 bfn, i chm pg and one baby  It can happen - so sorry you have been through this, it's awful - i hope you get your dream this time hun.


----------

